# Securing Kindle In The Cover



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

For all those who think they need a new cover because the kindle won't stay in it - just press the kindle against the back and attach the cover strap to the lower right corner.

If you put it in the cover - you can hold it more easily - without inadvertently pressing the change bar.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi irabren - welcome to the board!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

irabren said:


> For all those who think they need a new cover because the kindle won't stay in it - just press the kindle against the back and attach the cover strap to the lower right corner.
> 
> If you put it in the cover - you can hold it more easily - without inadvertently pressing the change bar.


Hello irabren and welcome! I used mine for the first week with no cover and liked it just fine... I am now trying it out in the original cover and I too have used the cover strap in the same way... I like it this way, too. I have ordered a Vizu cover that I am saving until Christmas, but I probably won't use it until the original cover wears out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Irabren, great to have you here!

You are absolutely right about the elastic strap. Here's a pic of mine:









Some people use a bit of velcro, but I haven't felt the need.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I did use the original cover for a few weeks til I bought my first M-edge. I put a velcro dot on my Kindle and the cover, which worked fine. When I "skinned" Sir William this weekend, I removed the velcro and I was very pleased to see it did not leave any sticky residue on the back.

Now he is back in his saddle M-edge cover, skin and all. I gave away the original black cover that came with him.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I did use the original cover for a few weeks til I bought my first M-edge. I put a velcro dot on my Kindle and the cover, which worked fine. When I "skinned" Sir William this weekend, I removed the velcro and I was very pleased to see it did not leave any sticky residue on the back.
> 
> Now he is back in his saddle M-edge cover, skin and all. I gave away the original black cover that came with him.
> 
> L


Great to hear the "hook and loop"  tape comes off cleanly.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hello and welcome!*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't dislike the cover it comes with because it isn't functional, I don't like it because it is yawn worthy... it just has not an ounce of personality or charm.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Go ahead, Octochick, tell us what you really think, LOL! (I've hidden the screen from Eleanor so she won't see your comment! Don't want her disatisfied.)
> 
> Betsy


Well, we know you jazzed yours up, Betsy, to give it an ounce of personality and charm!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Well, we know you jazzed yours up, Betsy, to give it an ounce of personality and charm!


LOL! It's what I do--gotta have that quilty fabric feel. I made a new cover for my Palm T/X too.









Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! It's what I do--gotta have that quilty fabric feel. I made a new cover for my Palm T/X too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's fabulous and fun Betsy!*


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

You guys are a bad influence!!! I was content with my Kindle at first. But now I'm lusting after skins, new covers, you name it!! Someone, I forget who, had a picture of this most beautiful bag and I want that too! And also, I was thinking at first, 'I'll read a book and then purchase a new one for my Kindle.' Well, that has gone by the wayside a long time ago!!!!

I tried the tip with the elastic pulled over the corner and that is great. The only time my Kindle (lately I'm calling her Sweetie) threatens to fall out is when I'm reading in bed. That will be useful. 

Betsy, that cover is very very pretty!!!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! It's what I do--gotta have that quilty fabric feel. I made a new cover for my Palm T/X too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cover is so pretty! Do you think you will ever sell Kindle covers?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ooooo... pretty....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy, I love that cover!  If you ever sell, I'll def. buy!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will and thanks!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got my Kindle today and I already can't stand the cover it came with.  It feels so cheap and unsturdy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> I just got my Kindle today and I already can't stand the cover it came with. It feels so cheap and unsturdy.


Fortunately, you have plenty of choices. Browse Accessories and see what people are recommending!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! It's what I do--gotta have that quilty fabric feel. I made a new cover for my Palm T/X too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhhh!!! PRETTY!!! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ooohhhh!!! PRETTY!!! You do such beautiful work!


Thank you. More stuff soon...

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy...I love it!  I would buy one.....


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe strangedog.com is going to have some _competition_ very soon*!*

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> I believe strangedog.com is going to have some _competition_ very soon*!*
> 
> Marci


Oh, no, not competing with strangedog. Mine is not a cover, it is a Kindle Cover Cover which dresses up the original cover! I'm not up to making the corners to hold the Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> I just got my Kindle today and I already can't stand the cover it came with.  It feels so cheap and unsturdy.


It really does, doesn't it?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually like my original Kindle Cover OK, I just like to cover things, hence the Kindle Cover Cover!  That doesn't mean I'm not going to have a variety of covers...  Eleanor needs her dress up outfits!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Betsy -

Thanks for clarifying,

now I like your covers even more! It would be *so* cool to have different looks without having to actually buy a new cover each time. How brilliant 

_Can't_ wait for your up-coming post

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the idea of the cover cover... I have fabric scraps and embellishments from previous projects that would make a cool cover.


----------

